# GW-501516 log (purchase peptides)



## Moneytoblow (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been looking forward to trying this compound after reading about it for over a month. I will be using it primarily to cut, and add as much LBM as possible. I'm going to run this for a month initially, however, I may extend it another month depending on the effects. Current weight is 217.3lbs, and I'm aiming for 210lbs by 30days from now. Here's my current layout:

GW-501516 (20mg's ED in the AM)
T3 (25mcg x2 ED)
TestE (250mg EW - cruise/TRT)
Formeron (1pump ED)

My diet will consist of 6meals, about 55g of protein per meal using shakes, chicken, turkey, etc, with 20-40g of carbs depending on the day from veges and grains. I'll be using egg yolks, fish oils, almonds, PB, etc for fats. Lifting 4-5days per week, cardio 6days per week. 

Let's get this rolling.. 


Purchase Peptides


----------



## TwisT (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks awesome buddy, cant wait to see how things go


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 6, 2012)

Your going to cut up nicely if you stick to it.. Best of luck bro. I'll be watching,


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll be following along. Been interested in trying GW-501516 for a while. Cant wait to see your progress!


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 7, 2012)

*6/7/12*

On day 2 of GW, and i've experienced no sides as of yet. I trained delts last night and had a great session, went up 2 reps on my working set of military presses. Going to train legs tonight. I've been loading up an oral syringe to 2ml and then unloading the GW into gel caps. Works really well, as this stuff does not taste pleasant.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 7, 2012)

Trained legs tonight, went up 40lbs and 2more reps on leg press than last week, and 20lbs and 1rep more on the last set of roman deads. Overall I feel pretty good, still no bad sides to mention.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 8, 2012)

*6/8/12*

cardio
45min AM interval
30min PM interval

weights
off

comments
Woke up this morning and dosed another 20mg's. I forgot to mention this stuff will burn my stomach like no other and I'm guessing it's because the compound is suspended in glycerin? After 30 secs of swolling the gel caps I had to quickly eat something.. a little PB made it go away. It's definitely not possible to down this stuff on an empty stomach. I felt slightly lethargic this morning, I'm not sure if it was related to the GW. Looking forward to some chest and tris tomorrow


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 9, 2012)

*6/9/12* - day 3 of GW

cardio
30min AM interval

weights - chest


comments
Felt better today, less tired than before. I still haven't noticed any sides from the GW, other than some BF loss.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 10, 2012)

keep us posted dude


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 10, 2012)

*6/10/12*  day 4 of GW

cardio
off

weights
back

comments
Had some great energy today in the gym. Was able to put up more weight and reps on deads and dumbell rows. Took cardio off today, picking it up tomorrow. No sides to mention from the GW.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 11, 2012)

*6/11/12 * day 5 of GW

weights
off

cardio
45min AM interval
30min PM interval

diet - today I went lower on carbs 
meal1 -10 egg whites + 2 whole eggs + 2oz turkey + 28g Almonds + 1 banana
meal2 -48g wpi + 4 crackers + 1tbs PB
meal3 -9oz chicken + 1/2cup lima beans
meal4 -24g wpi + 5oz steak 
meal5 -9oz chicken + 1/2cup peas
meal6 -10 egg whites + 2 whole eggs + 2oz ham + 1tbs PB + 4 crackers

comments
Feeling good so far. I definitely think my endurance is up a little. Seems I don't get as easily fatigued while running low carbs.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 14, 2012)

*6/12/12* day 6 of GW

weights
delts/tri's

cardio
30min AM interval

comments
Unfortunatley I had a lot going on and updated this log late. I definitley feel stronger, while still looking a little leaner. will keep this updated


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 14, 2012)

*6/13/12* Day 7 of GW

weights
Legs 

cardio
off

comments
managed to put up more weight on my last 2 sets of leg press, and added 20lbs to roman deads plus 3 more reps compared last week. I notice I'm always drenched at the end of my workouts now, especially after todays leg session. Energy has been pretty good these last couple of days.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 14, 2012)

Hella yeah.. Looks like things are falling into place nicely!


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 15, 2012)

*6/14/12* day 8 of GW

cardio
30min AM interval

weights
chest

comments
Hit some new PR's on chest, I think this stuff is having an effect on my strength and I'm liking it so far.


----------



## 702muscleboy (Jun 15, 2012)

Curious to know if your perceived exertion on your cardio is easier as what I have read it increases exercise endurance. Also I see alinshop had come out with the GW in tablets so wonder if that's easier on the stomach or perhaps make it less effective. May have to try myself. Any weight loss?


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 15, 2012)

702muscleboy said:


> Curious to know if your perceived exertion on your cardio is easier as what I have read it increases exercise endurance. Also I see alinshop had come out with the GW in tablets so wonder if that's easier on the stomach or perhaps make it less effective. May have to try myself. Any weight loss?



It feels like I don't become fatigued as easily when doing cardio. My weight is down about 2.5lbs, I will post up the total loss about halfway in around day14. I don't think there would be much difference in GW potency whether you choose tablet form or the liquid. However, dosing may be more accurate in tablet form. Also, the liquid seems to be suspended in an alcohol base, so it will burn a little bit going down.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 17, 2012)

*6/15/12 *day 9 of GW

weights
back

cardio
30min PM interval

comments
I came up 5lbs and 2 extra reps on dumbell rows, and brought my deadlift up 10lbs at the same rep range. Cardio feels a little easier, had to up the restistance 1 level to get the same heart rate as before.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 17, 2012)

*6/16/12* day 10 of GW

weights
off

cardio
AM 30min intervalPM 30min interval

comments
I was extremley tired this morning, much more than usual. Sleep was kind've shitty last night so that may have attributed to it. looking forward to delts tomorrow


----------



## TwisT (Jun 17, 2012)

thanks for logging


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 18, 2012)

*6/17/12* day 11 of GW

weights
delts/tris

cardio
45min AM interval

comments
I'm still going up in strength, put on 5lbs on the dumbell press and 15lbs on the overhead barbell press with 1 extra rep than last week. I'm still sweating a lot in the gym, however, I don't feel anymore tired than usual. Haven't noticed any sides so far from the GW, other than some fat loss.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 20, 2012)

*6/17/12* day 12 of GW

weights
legs

cardio
off

comments
Checked the scale this morning, down 4.5lbs. I went up 25lbs on the last 2 sets of leg press, with 2 more reps on the last set from last week.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 20, 2012)

*6/19/12* day 13 of GW

weights
off

cardio
off

comments
Feeling some nice doms in my legs, taking a day off from cardio and weights.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 21, 2012)

Down 4.5lbs....wow


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 22, 2012)

I've been out of town for the last 2 days so I've not been able to update. Won't be able to get back to the gym until saturday


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 22, 2012)

Moneytoblow said:


> I've been out of town for the last 2 days so I've not been able to update. Won't be able to get back to the gym until saturday


 I do a lot of traveling, it's hard to try to hold a workout schedule in situatuions like that.
Hear ya bro


----------



## fl00ridabuff (Jun 22, 2012)

How do you compare it to IGF-DES??


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 24, 2012)

sorry guys I havent been able to post on here for a while. while I was out I went and did something pretty stupid and wound up going to jail over the weekend before I got bonded out this morning. It's a misdemeanor charge so it won't affect me too much, however I think I missed 2-3 doses of GW and lost a little weight due to the extremely small amount of food they gave us. just wanted to have a little fun Friday night and got into a shit situtation.. anyway, I'll be posting up soon. thanks for following so far


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 24, 2012)

fl00ridabuff said:


> How do you compare it to IGF-DES??



I personally can't make the comparison because I've never ran the DES. I don't think IGF has any synergy with GW, however, a peptide like AICAIR would be a good stack with GW from what I've read.


----------



## Lordsks (Jun 26, 2012)

ya igf des and GW to different animals.


----------

